# Goose Burgers? Goose Brats?



## quackkilla (Mar 13, 2008)

Wondering if anyone grinds up the birds they shoot and mixes them with pork or venison to make burgers or brats out of them? If so do u mix it 50/50 or somthing more or less? Wondering how they taste? Thanks for the ideas


----------



## TL1FAAT (Apr 16, 2009)

we make brats...we make 25lb batches with 17lbs goose (or venison) and 8lbs pork. Tastes great! It's nice making your own sausage cuz u know what is going into them and you can experiment.

We made some cheddar brats last year...ground some bricks of cheese in with the meat...also tried putting in a bunch of BBQ sauce but it seemed to cook out.

Just a couple things we've tried. Get creative and enjoy!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Brats are what we do.

We get a brat mix from a butcher we really like. Grind geese and pork....we do a 50/50 pork/goose mix. Mix together and stuff casings.

We did cheddar brats last year.....very good.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

I make brats. The mix is similar to above, 15-18 lbs of geese and 10-7 lbs of pork. Tried some at 50/50 but it tasted like pork. Burgers would not stick together without allot of beef fat. ended up using it as just ground burger, but liked the brats better. Will be doing cheddar brats this year. I just need to find out if I can use regular cheese in them, or does it have to be high temp? Good luck with it all


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I have had them made into brats, sticks, summer sausage (one of my favortires), and burger. Just grinding it into burger is a really easy way to eat up some of the meat. I mix in about 30% beef and eat it up mostly in chili or hamburger helper meals.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I've had goose brats that were made somewhere around Grafton and they were just outstanding...couldn't believe it. Probably a ton of pork, but they were sure good. A great way to use goose.


----------



## wi2nd (Sep 11, 2007)

One of the guys in our group grinds it up for chili. He claims it's really good, but I can't testify to that.


----------



## birddog007 (Oct 6, 2009)

we will make brats out of diving ducks and snow geese....they get a bit gamey once they get on the salt marshes.

also goose jerky is very good too. I have not mastered it but a hunting buddy makes phenomenal goose jerky.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

I forgot about jerkey. Last season I turned hundreds of geese into jerkey. It is an easy way to get rid of them, and it tastes awesome. People at work are always willing to take it....


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

42 lbs of goose jerky made so far this season... Gotta stock up for ice fishing. Wild rice goose brats are excellent too. I've never made them but have had other's and can't get enough of em.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i have made a lot of burger. use a deli slicer to remove the pellets first, then grind it up with bacon ends and pieces. about 25% bacon is fine. you will be amazed at how good it is. it is also the best way to deal with ducks. i do need to try making goose jerky, sounds good.


----------

